# Job opportunity: Part Time? Telecommute? Seasonal?



## OldFarmer (Jan 15, 2011)

So, last week, a friend sent me a job posting for a position here in Dubai and I applied. It's my field, same title and job description as my last job, which I left to accompany my spouse on a work assignment. So, I know I have the experience and qualifications, and I'm confident in my ability to deliver. OK.

I applied via email and received an immediate positive response, and now am in the early interview phase.

Just wanted to ask around among the working souls in Dubai:

1. This is the kind of work that can be done in large part via telecommute. I know this, as I did about 2/3 my work hours from home at my last job. There are meetings (occasional) that would need my attendance, but the work is done solo in a quiet place. How likely is a pretty large corporation to accept partial telecommute?

2. What about accepting an employee as a PTer instead of FT? I have kids in school and prefer to work less in order to be home when they are home. This worked for me in the US, but is it a possibility here? Do employers here see the benefits of hiring PTers instead of FTers? My last job, I worked when needed, so my overhead was less and my productivity percentages were higher. No paid downtime. Also less paid vacation and holidays, no insurance costs to employer.

3. This is the biggest question. What about the seasonal aspect? I'll only accept a position that allows me to be gone for the entire summer break off school. I endured one summer in Dubai and I think that was enough for me. I will take the children out of Dubai from June through early Sept. Do employers allow workers to have extended time off (unpaid) and/or telecommute while abroad?

I'm aware these are probably long shots and there are other qualified people who don't have my hang-ups. Just wanting to get a feel for whether anyone has any experience with these work options.

Thanks in advance for any insights you can offer.


----------



## Mr Rossi (May 16, 2009)

1 - Depends entirely on your boss/line manager and company policy.

2 - Probably not, what you are saying is logical, but then logic is in short supply here. Hard work is not measured by productivity but by the hours you put in.

3 - Unless your role is indispensable, probably no.



> there are other qualified people who don't have my hang-ups


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

OldFarmer said:


> 1. This is the kind of work that can be done in large part via telecommute. I know this, as I did about 2/3 my work hours from home at my last job. There are meetings (occasional) that would need my attendance, but the work is done solo in a quiet place. How likely is a pretty large corporation to accept partial telecommute? - It's highly unconventional and doesn't really happen unless you are really valuable to the company and they know that you can get the job done. I seriously doubt they would just offer this to a new employee.
> 
> 2. What about accepting an employee as a PTer instead of FT? I have kids in school and prefer to work less in order to be home when they are home. This worked for me in the US, but is it a possibility here? Do employers here see the benefits of hiring PTers instead of FTers? My last job, I worked when needed, so my overhead was less and my productivity percentages were higher. No paid downtime. Also less paid vacation and holidays, no insurance costs to employer. - Most of us in Dubai are overworked and underpaid. I'm not sure what the position is but if considering the work culture here, even if you were hired as a Part timer, you will inevitably be expected to work full hours.
> 
> ...



My answers in blue. I do not mean this in a bad way but if you put these conditions forward during the interview process, you might come across as being too demanding and as someone who is not aware of the work culture in the UAE. This will definitely work against you especially if you are still in the initial interview phase. It's best however to be upfront with your requirements so that they are fully aware of what to expect. They might just consider if you are the perfect candidate.


----------



## OldFarmer (Jan 15, 2011)

Thanks for your replies. 

I have absolutely no intention of bringing any of this up unless it comes to an offer, and the only offer I would accept would have these conditions (i.e., I would counter-offer their FT offer with all the benefits on their end spelled out). It's basically a question of whether I remain a SAHM (which is really not terrible but I am new to not working for pay) or not.

I'm totally aware of how diva-ish it sounds on its face, I suppose especially in a work culture that's focused on time over results, but I swear I really am a team player with the organization's best interest in mind.

Part of the reason I'm giving these conditions is that my spouse already is in the thick of the work culture here. He travels extensively and sometimes for weeks, so I'm a solo parent during these times and the kids come first, always. And this past summer was the most horrible experience of weather I have ever experienced. Just can't put them through it again.


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

I understand your point but your demands are highly unconventional and if you were to hold these off until you reach the offer stage, it would seem quite unprofessional because not only have you wasted a lot of time but you may have also caused someone else who is equally deserving to lose a good opportunity.

I'm sure part of you doesn't want to be upfront because you are aware that they won't consider your requirements but you need to see what it looks like from a professional point of view as well.


----------



## OldFarmer (Jan 15, 2011)

I can see what you're saying, maybe, from an HR point of view, but like I said, I know from experience that the setup works, and in fact, for my previous employer, it opened their eyes and made them willing to try a lot of "unconventional" arrangements that have helped them weather the current economy without the layoffs they'd otherwise be looking at. People kept jobs because they knew from experience that it works to flex with some employees. I'm proven in that job, and a previous position. So, while it might be unconventional, it's not a ridiculous demand by any stretch. Also, it's a creative field, where unconventional is rather the norm (at least in the rest of the world).

In fact, my previous employer approached me about continuing to work for them, via telecommute, from here. I declined because I knew I'd need significant time off to help my family transition, and in the big picture it made sense for the company to secure a replacement instead of waiting for me to be ready.

If I worked in HR, especially in a place like this one, I'd definitely carry at least 2-3 candidates through the hiring process, at least for key positions.

Like I said, this is about my kids and the big picture. I know it might inconvenience the hiring manager to the extent that they'd have to extend an offer to a second person, but people are lined up and waiting for jobs in my field. If it works out, great, if not, then I guess I'll know for certain it's a no-go until we relocate back out of this town. And to be shamelessly honest, I really am not terribly concerned about being seen as unprofessional. I'm looking at this as a yes-or-no opportunity right now. I'm pretty clear that it's looking, through the lens of your experience, like it will be a no.


----------



## OldFarmer (Jan 15, 2011)

I just wanted to follow up and share what I've learned.

First, it is possible. No one is going to make it easy, and it is definitely a question of 1) the hiring manager's flexibility; 2) what HR is willing to do; 3) whether the hire demonstrates an in-demand skill set or talent.

Second, it will take a much longer period and more nuanced negotiations to come to an agreement. I know, duh, but because it's not a straightforward FT-pay-plus-bennies situation, we'll have to really knock heads to come to a final decision.

That said, it looks like we might make this happen. :clap2:


----------



## CrowdedHouse (Feb 22, 2011)

Sounds great that it will work out.

I hope you don't mind, but what is the salary range of a job like this: part time, telecommute, etc?


----------



## OldFarmer (Jan 15, 2011)

I'm working out details, but it's safe to say it depends on the job, the industry, the expectations for productivity. What I am looking at is roughly 130% what someone might have been paid for the same job in US, pro-rated to account for fewer hours. Benefits are zero, but so are commute time and cost, miscellaneous expenses at work (lunches and such), wardrobe/drycleaning and childcare. My dh carries the benefits, so this is OK. And I can flex the hours, do the work in the middle of the night if that's when I have the time and headspace, and be around when my family needs me.

If I were to have the same job, FT in an office, I'd earn 6 figures USD plus the usual UAE benefits. So, no bennies, no 5 zeroes, but in exchange I might get a sane work-life balance. And they're only little once, right? That really is priceless.


----------

